# Oh my Gosh! I will never buy a different foundation again!



## PBunnieP (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

So after extensive review reading and some great advice from you guys in the Recommendations Forum... I went downtown to check out the Face&Body Founations by MAC and MUFE.

I went to the ONLY Pro-store in Vancouver on Robson, only to be helped [after a long wait] by an irritated MUA. I wanted to see the F&B since I was looking for a product between SFF & Select Tint. She told me that Face and Body is MORE SHEER than Tint??? 

So after the fake smiles and her irritated expressions I went to The Bay to MUFE and was treated by a open & friendly Gent who matched me up with a Makeup Forever Face&Body Foundation shade. 






*I bought this in #20 [the slightly lighter shade for me (NC20) since I like the paler look, I was told I could also do #32]





*If you can see the texture [looks kinda lumpy here], it's a really cool *-gel- like pudding*...and if you move the bottle around it wobbles! The MUA also showed me how I could use a darker shade as a "tan" and it COMPLETELY looks like SKIN! PLUS... I think *they have re-formulated so that it is oil free! No more mineral oil! *

Welll folks... i think this is it. I might never buy a different foundation again!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 24, 2008)

ooh you know, I've been needing a new foundation, I might have to check this out!  Thanks for the rec~


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice haul. MUFE makes the best liquid foundation I've ever tried.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 24, 2008)

Ohhh would you show us how it looks on? (pics and stuff)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 24, 2008)

Does anyone know MUFE's foundation shades that are equivalent to MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NC25?

There isn't a MUFE or Sephora near me to stop by for a MUA to match me up, and I would like to buy it on their website since I'm in search of a new foundation.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 24, 2008)

i've been wanting to try this! but i still have two bottles of sff =/ maybe after those are done or when it's winter and sff dries me out. keep us updated! and what are your opinions on how it covers acne scars even without concealer? and can it be up to a full coverage? some people say it's only medium but i was hoping it's full.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_Does anyone know MUFE's foundation shades that are equivalent to MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NC25?

There isn't a MUFE or Sephora near me to stop by for a MUA to match me up, and I would like to buy it on their website since I'm in search of a new foundation._

 
check out this girl's blog. reallly helpful. just put makeup forever in the search box or something and she has a post about mac  and MUFE equivalencies. The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks great


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 24, 2008)

Excellent Purchase! I really want to try this, as I've been reading awesome reviews on MUFE foundation. I will def. try when my MAC moistureblend foundation is gone.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 24, 2008)

let us know how it works and post pics please


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course I'll update and post pictures for you guys! But where do I put them? In a different thread somewhere else? Or can I just plunk it down here?


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_Of course I'll update and post pictures for you guys! But where do I put them? In a different thread somewhere else? Or can I just plunk it down here?_

 

just put it here so i know where to look! lol!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 24, 2008)

I just posted the pictures of me wearing the foundation! I mashed it up with a FOTD... here is the link.

http://specktra.net/f166/my-plums-tu...8/#post1224010


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 24, 2008)

I like that. I will have to try it thx for sharing!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 24, 2008)

Something about the Robson pro store is kinda weird.... I went on the day they launched Cool Heat and asked one of the salesgirls for the new cool heat shadows.  She looked at me like I was crazy! She didnt even know they had a new collection! :S

Anyways nice foundation! I might go to the Bay this afternoon.. I wanna try some MUFE stuff


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 24, 2008)

nice!


----------

